# Electric Jack



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Anybody out there got one?? Are they all the same??? 
Are they really worth it??


----------



## JOELs28BHS (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi campntn, I don't know about brand to brand but I bought a 2500# unit and wish I'd spent the extra $30 bucks or so for the 3000# pound unit.

Good Luck , Joel


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I also wish I would have spent the extra and gone bigger
Oh well it bets hand cranking









Don


----------



## dwest369 (Feb 2, 2004)

I have the Barker 3000lb and love it. It was a real chore jacking without it. Purchased it from RV Parts Outlet at a great savings.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

campntn,

I would recommend the Atwood jack. I did a lot of research before buying mine, and even though the Barker jacks seem to be more popular, they also seem to have a lot more problems (plastic gears failing mainly), and customer service was seriously lacking. I'm sure there are happy Barker owners out there that will counter me, but I decided the Atwood was the way to go, and have been very happy with it.

To answer your question about the value of a power jack in the first place, that would depend on your situation. I have an Equal-i-zer hitch, and the standard procedure - if you are unfamiliar - is to jack both the TT and TV up with the tounge jack to set and release the load bars. That is one heavy lift, and I only had to do it one time to know the power jack is worth every penny!

As others have said, go with the highest rating jack you can. The more capacity you have, the easier life will be, on both you and your jack.

Hope this helps.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

This is the jack I have. It's rated at 3k. Wasn't too expensive and works really nice. Sure makes pre-loading the hitch a lot easier.

Mike


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Barker 3500 Hi-Power for me.

Bought it because of the numerous rave reviews about it's quality and their customer service, and the bubble level on top of the unit.

No more cranking for me


----------



## Forgiven_One (May 10, 2005)

I have the same jack as California Jim and would recommend it without hesitation. Easy installation and works like a charm.


----------



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

Same here as California Jim. Barker 3500# unit. Was easy to install.

Works great, and no more cranking up/down by hand when hitchin' up and connecting the sway bars.









One thing to keep in mind is that if you are going in one direction and want to go back the other way, allow the motor to come to a complete stop first. Because if you quickly reverse the switch while the motor is coasting in the opposite direction the 30 amp in-line fuse will blow...









I now carry several spare fuses along with me. shy


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Here's a 3000 lb jack for a small price. Anyone have experience with this jack? I am considering buying a tongue jack but I want one that will last.

http://rvwholesalers.com/catalog/product.p...64&cat=7&page=1

Bill


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

We have an ATWOOD jack...This is the sole reason I am able to take the 27 out on my own!

(hint, hint...Jan







)

Camp-on sunny 
MaeJae


----------

